# Die Auflösung von mehreren Bilder gleichzeitig ändern?



## HORNSWOGGLE (7. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Ich habe mit Virtual Dub nen gif bild wieder enpackt in seine einzel bilder, wie kann ich aber jetzt die Auflösung bei allen Bildern gleichzeitig ändern, damit ich sie nicht alle einzeln machen muss?

Sind nämlich 113 Bilder!


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Mai 2008)

Da werde ich einfach mal meinen werten Kollegen Markus aus folgendem Thread zitieren :

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/181695-bildergr-e-von-mehreren-bildern-anpassen.html



Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> 1.) neue Aktion erstellen
> 2.) Datei => Automatisieren => Bild einpassen
> 3.) in dem Dialogfenster die gewünschte Größe eingeben
> 4.) Stop-Taste in der Aktion drücken
> 5.) Datei => Automatisieren => Stapelverarbeitung (gewünschten Ordner automatiserend verkleinern)



Grüße

Philip


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (7. Mai 2008)

Geht das auch mit Virtual Dub

oder vll Paint .NET?


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Mai 2008)

Da du im Photoshopforum gepostet hast, bin ich einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass dir das Programm auch zur Verfügung steht. 

Angeblich soll auch IrfanView solche Batch-Prozesse ausführen können - ausprobiert habe ich das aber leider noch nicht und kann dir dementsprechend keine Anleitung geben. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (7. Mai 2008)

Ich seh mich noch um, aber DANKE!


----------



## And1984 (21. Mai 2008)

Es gibt die Möglichkeit das Kommandozeilen Tool ImageMagick dazu zu verwenden.

Wie es geht ist 
im Web und Netzwerk Blog erklärt.

Grüße,
Andi


----------

